# Marives v Dark Eldar



## WA Blue (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm looking for some advice on a 500 pt SM army to take on a 500pt Dark Elder one. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Basically lots of dakka. Maybe something like:
Libby - 100
Scouts with sniper rifles - 75
Scouts with sniper rifles - 75
Rifleman pred - 125
Rifleman pred - 125

OR if he plays lots of Dark Lances, something like:
Libby - 100
Scouts w/ Tellion, sniper rifles and ML - 125
Scouts w/ sniper rifles, and ML - 100
Devvies w/ 4x ML, razorback - 190


----------

